# New mini General jetter hose



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

So I was reading plumber magazine when I saw this new novelty. Anyone try it out?? I has to go through more than a san tee and 2 vent 90's. My 1/8" hose can't even do that now.

Jet Hose
Tough high pressure jetting hose comes in a variety of lengths and diameters. The JM-1000 Mini-Jet comes with Super-Flex™ 1/8” hose in 30’ or 50’ lengths to clear 1-1/2” to 3” drain lines.

*Try the optional High Performance 3/16” hose with Stainless Steel braid and Teflon core for better cleaning power. It has the flexibility to get through 1-1/2” to 3” lines and bends, and is available in 30’ and 50’ lengths.*


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm pretty sure I recommended you get one of those when you were looking for a mini jetter. That is the main hose I run and have 75 feet on a reel.
You can use the same heads you already have for the 1/8 hose. You'll have less pressure loss with that size hose.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I'm pretty sure I recommended you get one of those when you were looking for a mini jetter. That is the main hose I run and have 75 feet on a reel.
> You can use the same heads you already have for the 1/8 hose. You'll have less pressure loss with that size hose.


You recommended it? When I purchased the unit, the hose wasn't on their website. Besides it was tough to get a regular one because it's an illegal machine.

25' is approved while the 50' isn't approved so wolseley doesn't sell it.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Why would it matter how long the hose is for them to not allow it? What are you supposed to do on drains longer than 25'?
I did recommend it. You'll see if you go back to the thread you started. When I tried dissuading you from buying that toy jetter you got, haha.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> Why would it matter how long the hose is for them to not allow it? What are you supposed to do on drains longer than 25'?
> I did recommend it. You'll see if you go back to the thread you started. When I tried dissuading you from buying that toy jetter you got, haha.


I guess it slipped by me. You may think it's a toy but I've had success with it. Even if I had the binford 2000 it would sit in the truck like a rock. Nothing will navigate 1 1/2"pipes up here. Probably used it about 6 times since I bought it. But it's still my secret weapon.

Stupid laws...if you need more than 25' you re-pipe the house. :wink::devil3::wink:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tango said:


> So I was reading plumber magazine when I saw this new novelty. Anyone try it out?? I has to go through more than a san tee and 2 vent 90's. My 1/8" hose can't even do that now.





How long of runs are you having to do? ABS?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

AssTyme said:


> How long of runs are you having to do? ABS?


Usually 35 to 45 feet, always abs 97%. Apprentices install short radius vent 90's for drainage and sometimes 45's. Not easy, I can use only one kind of lead from my entire arsenal.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tango said:


> Usually 35 to 45 feet, always abs 97%. Apprentices install short radius vent 90's for drainage and sometimes 45's. Not easy, I can use only one kind of lead from my entire arsenal.







Yeah those can be tough. I was going to recommend the Ridgid 1/4" cable that comes in the Power Clear but that's only 35'. 



Have you tried the Ridgid #89400?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Just found this I've never used one.







https://www.ebay.com/itm/WESTWARD-2...a=0&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I use general wire 5/16" with a spring lead. Problem was the spring were put on by hand and I lost a few, So a guy had 8 of them so I bought them all! I now tack weld the spring so it will never fall off again.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Tomorrow I have to clean a 1 1/2" stack of a 3 floor condo building. I've done 2 of them last year. I tried the jetter and got 4 feet in and that was the end of it. The only thing that works is my spring lead and general cable.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Do you have the spring lead jetter nozzle? If you do this drophead can sometimes help with tight bends. https://shop.jettersnorthwest.com/products/1-8-drophead-nozzle?variant=30929949655142

It also helps if you put some dish soap on the first foot of the hose before putting it in the line.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> Do you have the spring lead jetter nozzle? If you do this drophead can sometimes help with tight bends. https://shop.jettersnorthwest.com/products/1-8-drophead-nozzle?variant=30929949655142
> 
> It also helps if you put some dish soap on the first foot of the hose before putting it in the line.


I have every lead you can think of including the one in the link. Only thing I haven't tried is dish soap.

Anyway I don't want to use the jetter tomorrow because I'll be starting at the third floor and go down the stack, what if it decides to go into the 2nd or first floor sink and spray the walls near the sink? Or if I get stuck now what, I'll pay to open walls and pay it out of my pocket.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I tried a general mini jetter last week.. a property management company bought one to try and save...

I showed the superintendent how to use it... 

wasn't long enough to get the main kitchen line from the 5th floor though.. 

We usually only jet kitchen lines from the bottom and go out first.. if it's really bad snake it with a general. Then after our is clean go up... I personally prefer cleaning verticals with snake and running hot water cleans pretty good less mess than getting


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> I tried a general mini jetter last week.. a property management company bought one to try and save...
> 
> I showed the superintendent how to use it...
> 
> ...


Impossible to go up, I have to go from the sink. There aren't any clean outs. I'm pretty sure they won't let me dismantle their kitchen cabinets and cut up all the walls to try and find the stack.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tango said:


> I use general wire 5/16" with a spring lead. Problem was the spring were put on by hand and I lost a few, So a guy had 8 of them so I bought them all! I now tack weld the spring so it will never fall off again.







IMO General cable is too stiff and your using the wrong end bit.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

AssTyme said:


> IMO General cable is too stiff and your using the wrong end bit.


It's the only thing that works for me. Using a regular bulb goes up the vent 85% of the time.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tango said:


> It's the only thing that works for me. Using a regular bulb goes up the vent 85% of the time.







Even running in reverse?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

AssTyme said:


> Even running in reverse?


I can't, remember when the cable tangled up in the forward position? Only reverse work in the sink drum.

Anyway this morning job, the woman said when the 2 upstairs neighbor ran dishwashers at 9pm and sometimes other events during the day it would gurgle. I saw there was a BWV under her sink. I jetted the black sludge line for 50 feet. It drained like a champ after that.

I protect the jetter with pump saver foam. I had made a pail with antifreeze but this is quicker but I have to blow the jetter hose with air at home. 


.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

When I said jetting up I meant an apartment building kitchen stack... for a house the only time I'd jet is with a cleanout.. even then too much of a mess.. but your little jetter would work great in those lines that only have a 1.5" c.o but the horizontal is 3" cast into 4" clay with about 60 years of grease... after cabling of course run it through just to help wash out the greaseburgs..

It's like spring here in the golden horse shoe... That cold there Tango... 

I'm kind of upset frozen water and drains are my favourite jobs.. good money.. usually clean and just patience required.... 

Which brings me to another thing.. your jetter would be dynamite for frozen drains.. even just cold water or warm I think most pressure washer pumps are rated to atleast 120.. my electric sounds angry if I run it as hot as I can but still works after lots of abuse... 

If I paid the couple grand or whatever for the suitcase jetter I'd read user manual and if it allowed for warmer water than cold use a thermometer to check


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I also have the general mini-jetter. @*Tango*, what's the name of that foam? Occasionally I forget to bring mine inside at night and I just know the day it freezes I will need it.


I have had pretty darn good success with my mini-jetter(s). We actually have two. Mind you no one here uses vent 90's so I have it easier than you do. It can be a pain to setup and run cleanly sometimes but most of the time it ain't.


You can not run hot water in them. Not even warm really, motor will overheat. Occasionally after I get a drain open I will runt it through with hot water to really scrub off the grease. But only after it's draining so if my unit overheats I am in the clear.



Make sure to keep vent holes inside the toolbox uncovered. I am waiting for one of the motors to die out of warranty so I can rip one of these guys open and make my own but with a good motor.
















.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

15$ at my local Canadian Tire, I found this comment :




> * · 3 months ago
> Used in pressure washer pump and Jetter
> 
> As a plumber I rely on my equipment, especially my Jetter/Pressure washer, before I found this product I used windshield washer fluid and it was messy and when I forgot, my pump would freeze and then I would be in the hook for $ +400, now with pump saver I just screw on the hose and press the button until I see foam, then I have peace if mind knowing on the next call my Pressure washer/Jetter will be working properly, I also noticed that when I started using pump saver in the summer, my pressure washer/jetter worked like new, giving me back Psi that I thought was lost due to time and use. I normally get over 6 treatments per can, I Recommend this product !*



https://www.amazon.ca/Briggs-Stratton-6039-Pressure-4-Ounce/dp/B0012VY200



.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Tango said:


> I can't, remember when the cable tangled up in the forward position? Only reverse work in the sink drum.
> 
> Anyway this morning job, the woman said when the 2 upstairs neighbor ran dishwashers at 9pm and sometimes other events during the day it would gurgle. I saw there was a BWV under her sink. I jetted the black sludge line for 50 feet. It drained like a champ after that.
> 
> ...


Next time if I can't go home right away I'll use the foam right through the 1/8" hose too. Last winter the jetter would freeze within 20 minutes being outside!


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Tango said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> > I can't, remember when the cable tangled up in the forward position? Only reverse work in the sink drum.
> ...


 I winterize my small hoses with a cheap manual transfer pump. Just stick one end into a gallon of rv antifreeze and the other I attach to the end of the jetter hose. It will be much cheaper than the foam. Plus you can recycle it, though it will get diluted each time if you don't use air to blow it back into the gallon. What I do is stick the inlet side of the transfer pump in some clean water and the outlet of the jetter hose back in the RV antifreeze jug. Once the antifreeze starts coming out looking diluted then it's time to stop. 

I go a full winter with just 1 gallon doing it this way. I pay $3 for a gallon of RV antifreeze vs $10 for each can of pump saver. The first year I did it I spent close to $200 on the cans of foam. 

Make sure when you store your nozzles there isn't any water in them. I had one of my 1/4" nozzles freeze and split from that. It was an older one so it was probably weakened from wear anyway.


----------

